# [solved] cdrom/dvd drive not detected.

## percy_vere_uk

Hi

I just installed gentoo 64 bit on an older laptop that multiboots with linux mint. I find that my cdrom/dvd drive is not detected. Even though this drive works fine on linux mint. 

```
dmesg | grep CD gives: [0.503838] [drm] LCD1: INTERNAL_LVTM1

mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom  gives: mount special device /dev/cdrom  does not exist

cdrecord -scanbus gives: scsibus0:   0,0,0  0) 'ATA  ' 'FUJITSU MHY2160B'  '0040' DISK 
```

I have spent quite some time trying to sort this but really have no idea how to proceed. Any help please would be appreciated.

percyLast edited by percy_vere_uk on Fri Apr 27, 2012 11:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eccerr0r

It seems that it completely does not find your optical drive.  It did seem to find your hard drive.

How is your optical drive connected to your laptop, is it USB or IDE or other method?

What brand/model laptop?  lspci output could be helpful.

I would have to say this is a bit strange because being 64-bit it should be fairly recent and most machines' internal CD/DVD drives use the same controller as the primary hard drive...  If it's an external USB drive then this would make more sense, would need to make sure you have all the USB drivers installed (including usb_storage).

----------

## percy_vere_uk

Hi

The laptop is a Toshiba Equium A210-171

The cd/dvd drive is internal 

The linux Mint system shows the drive as: TSSCORP-CDDVDW TS-L632H

```
localhost ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS690 Host Bridge

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS690 PCI to PCI Bridge (Internal gfx)

00:04.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Device 7914

00:05.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS690 PCI to PCI Bridge (PCI Express Port 1)

00:06.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS690 PCI to PCI Bridge (PCI Express Port 2)

00:12.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB600 Non-Raid-5 SATA

00:13.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB600 USB (OHCI0)

00:13.1 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB600 USB (OHCI1)

00:13.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB600 USB (OHCI2)

00:13.3 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB600 USB (OHCI3)

00:13.4 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB600 USB (OHCI4)

00:13.5 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB600 USB Controller (EHCI)

00:14.0 SMBus: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 14)

00:14.1 IDE interface: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB600 IDE

00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB600 PCI to LPC Bridge

00:14.4 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]

08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 01)

14:06.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 05)

14:06.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 22)

14:06.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C843 MMC Host Controller (rev 12)

14:06.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 12)

14:06.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 12)
```

```
localhost ~ # lsusb

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0bda:8197 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8187B Wireless Adapter

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 04fc:0538 Sunplus Technology Co., Ltd 
```

----------

## VoidMage

OK, now, try the first part again, this time with 'lspci -k'.

----------

## eccerr0r

Also it would be helpful to see how Mint does it... Take a look at the dmesg of mint and see what drivers were loaded before the optical disk was detected.  lspci -k could be helpful there, too - to compare to.

lsscsi or looking at the tree in /sys could be helpful to see how it's connected...

----------

## percy_vere_uk

Hi

I should perhaps point out that the xfce system giving this problem is a clone backup from another laptop on which the cd/dvd drive works perfectly. Whether this has any bearing on the problem I do not know. I understood  that udev should find the new drive.

Readings from Mint

dmesg gives:

```
[    1.812519] ata5.00: ATAPI: TSSTcorp CDDVDW TS-L632H, TO01, max UDMA/33

.

.

[    2.220413] scsi 4:0:0:0: CD-ROM            TSSTcorp CDDVDW TS-L632H  TO01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.228192] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    2.228197] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    2.228354] sr 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0
```

lspci -k

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS690 Host Bridge

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10

00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS690 PCI to PCI Bridge (Internal gfx)

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:04.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Device 7914

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:05.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS690 PCI to PCI Bridge (PCI Express Port 1)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:06.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS690 PCI to PCI Bridge (PCI Express Port 2)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:12.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 Non-Raid-5 SATA

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

   Kernel modules: ahci

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI0)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI1)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI2)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:13.3 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI3)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:13.4 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI4)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:13.5 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB Controller (EHCI)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 14)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10

   Kernel driver in use: piix4_smbus

   Kernel modules: sp5100_tco, i2c-piix4

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 IDE

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10

   Kernel driver in use: pata_atiixp

   Kernel modules: pata_atiixp

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff0a

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

   Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 PCI to LPC Bridge

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

   Kernel modules: amd64_edac_mod

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

   Kernel driver in use: k8temp

   Kernel modules: k8temp

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff1a

   Kernel driver in use: radeon

   Kernel modules: radeon

08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10

   Kernel driver in use: r8169

   Kernel modules: r8169

14:06.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 05)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10

   Kernel driver in use: firewire_ohci

   Kernel modules: firewire-ohci

14:06.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 22)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10

   Kernel driver in use: sdhci-pci

   Kernel modules: sdhci-pci

14:06.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 12)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10

14:06.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 12)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10

   Kernel driver in use: r852

   Kernel modules: r852
```

lsscsi

```
[0:0:0:0]    disk    ATA      FUJITSU MHY2160B 0040  /dev/sda

[4:0:0:0]    cd/dvd  TSSTcorp CDDVDW TS-L632H  TO01  /dev/sr0
```

----------

## VoidMage

Perhaps a silly question, but does 'mount -t iso9660 /dev/sr0 /mnt/cdrom' work ?

----------

## eccerr0r

 *percy_vere_uk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 00:12.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 Non-Raid-5 SATA
> 
> ...

 

Ahh... Suspect found.

The reason why I was wondering about lsscsi in mint is the device number - the first number in the 4:0:0:0.  At "4", since it's pretty "far" from "0" from your hard drive 0:0:0:0 this is likely a different controller.

Studying your lspci -k from mint, the suspect is there:  Your pata_atiixp controller may be the device that's controlling your cdrom.  And you may not have this setup in your Gentoo, which is why you don't see the drive but hard disk works fine.  Try building that controller in your kernel config and see if Gentoo then sees it?

----------

## percy_vere_uk

mount -t iso9660 /dev/sr0 /mnt/cdrom      gives    special device /dev/sr0 does not exist

----------

## percy_vere_uk

VoidMage

Sorry I failed to answer you earlier.

On the drive not detected system lspci -k  gives:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS690 Host Bridge

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS690 PCI to PCI Bridge (Internal gfx)

00:04.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Device 7914

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:05.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS690 PCI to PCI Bridge (PCI Express Port 1)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:06.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS690 PCI to PCI Bridge (PCI Express Port 2)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:12.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB600 Non-Raid-5 SATA

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:13.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB600 USB (OHCI0)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:13.1 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB600 USB (OHCI1)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:13.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB600 USB (OHCI2)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:13.3 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB600 USB (OHCI3)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:13.4 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB600 USB (OHCI4)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:13.5 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB600 USB Controller (EHCI)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:14.0 SMBus: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 14)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10

00:14.1 IDE interface: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB600 IDE

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10

00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff0a

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

   Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:14.3 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB600 PCI to LPC Bridge

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10

00:14.4 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff1a

   Kernel driver in use: radeon

08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10

   Kernel driver in use: r8169

   Kernel modules: r8169

14:06.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 05)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10

14:06.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 22)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10

14:06.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C843 MMC Host Controller (rev 12)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10

14:06.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 12)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10

14:06.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 12)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10
```

----------

## eccerr0r

Try CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP = M or Y in your kernel config.

Or modprobe pata_atiixp if you already have the module built ... but recently I thought that Gentoo modprobed most needed modules automatically...

----------

## percy_vere_uk

Hi

Problem resolved, what I did was:

```
Device Drivers  -->

  <*> Serial ATA and Parallel ATA Drivers -->

     <*> ATI Pata support   {THIS HAD NOT BEEN SET}
```

Having re compiled the kernel the drive works fine now.

eccerr0r &   VoidMage Thank you for your help on this.

percy

----------

